# Adam Ressurected



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been looking for this movie for the past little while and I have been unable to find it on DVD/online/rental and was wondering if anyone had seen it or knows where it might be available for purchase or rental? If you have seen it do you know of any reason why it's not available in the US?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It was in theaters as recently as December of 2008, so I doubt it's been released on DVD yet.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

No word in regards to when this film will be on DVD.
But the folks at VideoETA will send you an e-mail when they get word of its release. 

http://videoeta.com/reminder.html?id=110507


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll definitely give that link a click when I get home. I was not aware of that site I have it on my netflix queue but they have the info a bit quicker!


----------

